# rake the leaves to the curb



## Charlie Parker

J'essayais de décrire ce que je faisais quand j'étais jeune. J'aidais mon père à ramasser les feulles mortes. À l'époque, dans ma ville, on les brûlait au bord du trottoir. Ce serait illégal maintenant. Je ne savais pas trop dire "rake them to the side of the road / to the curb." Est-ce que je peux dire que l'on ratissait jusqu'au bord de la rue / du trottoir ? Ou dois-je dire quelque chose comme "On les ramassait et les déposait au bord…" ? Comment le diriez-vous ?


----------



## enattente

Salut Charlie,

Le ramassage de feuilles! C'est bien la saison. 

Je dirais:

"On ramassait les feuilles au balai pour en faire un tas au bord de la rue."


----------



## joelooc

Spontanément j'utiliserais plutôt le verbe "râteler": CNRTL: 
*A. −* Ramasser avec un râteau. _Râteler de l'herbe, des feuilles._ _Les femmes (...) râtellent les restes de foin échappés_ (Pesquidoux,_Chez nous_, 1923, p. 80)._Au-dessous de nous, un homme solitaire râtelle du regain dans un grand champ vide_ (Giono,_Gds chemins_, 1951, p. 78).
− _Empl. abs._ Ramasser le foin coupé. _En râtelant on trouvait des pommes entamées par la faux_


----------



## iuytr

Râteler ne me viendrait pas spontanément mais plutôt ratisser (un effet régional ?).


----------



## joelooc

Je suis toujours gêné par le sens politique ou policier de "râtisser large" et comme _râtisser_ contient les embryons de _"raser"_ et _"gratis"_ je me méfie


----------



## JClaudeK

Je dirais "on ratissait les feuilles pour les déposer/ amasser au bord du trottoir."


> RATISSER, verbe trans.
> *C. −* Rassembler, ramasser à l'aide d'un râteau. _Ratisser les feuilles mortes; ratisser le sol._






joelooc said:


> Je suis toujours gêné par le sens politique ou policier de "râtisser large"


Le contexte "ratisser les feuilles" ne permet aucune association d'idées équivoque chez moi.


----------



## LARSAY

On emploie très rarement "râteler" ; on dit "râtisser", donc "'râtisser les feuilles jusqu'au bord du trottoir"


----------



## Sacha.Andréa

D'accord avec JClaudeK.
Autre alternative :  "on ratissait les feuilles pour les réunir en tas au bord du trottoir."


----------



## LARSAY

on ne "réunit' pas des feuilles mortes, on les "entasse" (au bord du trottoir)


----------



## jekoh

S'agit-il de les entasser dans le caniveau ?


----------



## LARSAY

Oui, c'esr cela


----------



## jekoh

Dans ce cas c'est le bord de la chaussée (ou le bord du trottoir), et non le _bord de la rue_ comme écrit au message #1, le trottoir faisant partie de la rue.


----------



## enattente

D'après vos commentaires, vous préférez donc:

"On ratissait les feuilles pour les entasser au bord de la chaussée."

Si je n'abuse pas, vous parlez tous.tes le français de France, alors je me demande s'il y a d'autres franco-canadiens qui pourraient me dire si je suis la seule à ne pas penser toute suite à "ratisser" pour l'action de ramasser des feuilles.


----------



## iuytr

Ratisser, à la base, c'est utiliser un râteau  et ce n'est pas ramasser, dans ce contexte c'est pour mettre en tas avant de ramasser. Il faut alors utiliser un autre outil pour ramasser ou entasser les feuilles sur une bâche. Et on peut entasser des feuilles avec un balai, une brosse, un souffleur ....Ratisser a pris un sens assez large comme l'a souligné Joelooc dans le post #5.


----------



## joelooc

on amassait /entassait les feuilles dans le caniveau pour les brûler.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne pense pas que Charlie parle d'un _caniveau_, qui se traduirait par _gutter_.
J'imagine une rue résidentielle et à mon avis c'est bien : _ bord / bordure de trottoir_  (_curb_)

Une situation un peu comme celle-ci :





Moi les feuilles, je dis en général que je les _balaie / balaye_ (_sweep_) et je le fais avec un râteau / balai à feuilles.
_On balayait les feuilles mortes jusque dans la rue, au bord du trottoir / le long du trottoir.    _

Sinon, contrairement aux autres, je serais plus portée à dire _râteler_  que  _ratisser_ pour _ ramasser avec un râteau.  _

Voir ce fil : *râteler*   dans lequel j'ai écrit après avoir cité les définitions :  





> Bref, si je ramasse/balaie les feuilles, je dis « râteler ».   C'est un jardin que je ratisserais (sens B, donc) et dans ce cas, on verrait peut-être les marques du râteau sur la terre.


----------



## jekoh

Nicomon, ta photo montre bien un caniveau


----------



## joelooc

Dans ma région il paraissait sage de faire brûler des feuilles à un endroit ou le cantonnier pouvait amener de l'eau en quantité et rapidement. D'un autre côté, ici c'était du platane pas de l'érable


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je suis d'accord avec Nico. Pour nous, c'est la bordure du trottoir.


----------



## jekoh

Évidemment que c'est la bordure du trottoir, qui dit le contraire ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Comme le disait Nico, _caniveau _correspond plus à "gutter," mais qu'est-ce que j'en sais ? Je suis anglophone. J'ai du mal à décrire ce genre de choses en français. I guess what I am trying to say is that "gutter" looks quite different than "curb", but I see what you mean. It drains away the water. For me, a gutter is more like a groove. If you say "gutter" people here are immediately going to think of the gutter of an eavestrough.


----------



## joelooc

So, your parents never told you that if you didn't work well in school you'd end up in the gutter .


----------



## jekoh

Bien sûr que le caniveau n'est pas la même chose que la bordure du trottoir, il se trouve simplement que les deux sont au même endroit. Je ne sais pas quelle est la définition exacte de _caniveau_ en Amérique du Nord, mais, en Europe, ça correspond tout à fait à ce qu'on voit sur la photo du message #16. (Et en cherchant _gutter_ sur un moteur de recherche on voit également beaucoup de photos similaires.)


----------



## Oddmania

Pour nous autres Européens, ça ressemble effectivement à ce qu'on nomme _caniveau_.






Tout ce qui a été proposé jusqu'ici est juste, mais je pense que naturellement je dirais simplement "Je prenais un râteau et je poussais les feuilles contre contre le trottoir / dans le caniveau".


----------



## Nicomon

En fait, moi je dirais que je les poussais dans la rue, les feuilles.

Je continue de penser que_ curb _ne se traduit pas  par _caniveau. _  Désolée si j'ai mal choisi la photo du post 16, mais dans le quartier résidentiel où j'ai grandi - et c'est encore comme ça aujourd'hui -  il y a des trottoirs qui donnent sur la rue, sans caniveau.

Non, ce n'est pas la maison familiale, mais les trottoirs sont comme sur la photo miniature que je joins.
Imaginez des  feuilles mortes poussées là, le long de la bordure.


----------



## Bezoard

Dès lors qu'il y a un trottoir sur le côté d'une chaussée plus ou moins bombée (comme elles le sont presque toutes en principe), on trouve un bord ou une bordure de trottoir et un caniveau, par définition.


----------



## jekoh

Nicomon said:


> Je continue de penser que_ curb _ne se traduit pas  par _caniveau._



Personne n'a dit que _curb _se traduisait par _caniveau_... Ça n'empêche pas que _to the curb_ puisse se traduire par _dans le caniveau_.



Nicomon said:


> Désolée si j'ai mal choisi la photo du post 16, mais dans le quartier résidentiel où j'ai grandi - et c'est encore comme ça aujourd'hui -  il y a des trottoirs qui donnent sur la rue, sans caniveau.


Doit-on comprendre que pour toi le trottoir ne fait pas partie de la rue ?


----------



## Nicomon

Au risque de radoter... _caniveau = gutter_. Voir la fiche 2 sur cette page :
caniveau [9 fiches] - TERMIUM Plus® — Recherche - TERMIUM Plus®

Charlie a écrit :   





> rake them to the side of the road / to the curb.


  Et ça, c'est rue ou route / bord du trottoir.

En plus de 67 ans, je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu _caniveau _dans la situation que Charlie décrit. De toute évidence, c'est différent en France.


----------



## jekoh

Ouais, ok. Et donc les trottoirs, ils font partie de la rue, chez vous, ou pas ?


----------



## joelooc

Pavements or sidewalks  ?


----------



## Nicomon

jekoh said:


> Doit-on comprendre que pour toi le trottoir ne fait pas partie de la rue ?


 Nos posts se sont croisés.   En effet, pour moi trottoir et rue sont deux choses.

Si je marche sur le trottoir (sidewalk) je ne marche pas dans la rue (street) ...  et il y a des rues sans trottoir.
Il n'y a pas de caniveau  - ou de bande laissée sans alphalte permettant l'écoulement -  sur la photo que j'ai mise au post 25.   
Il y en a un sur celle-ci.    

Charlie dira bien ce qu'il veut mais moi, je n'ai pas l'habitude de dire _caniveau. _


----------

